# Extending electrical boxes



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Got a job coming going where the homeowners have chosen to do the backsplash in a solid piece of granite. The stone s 1.25" thick (standard).
What is going to be the best way to extend the outlets and switches to this new thickness?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Box extenders.
Supply house or a well stocked elec. section of a hardware store will have them.

http://www.carlonsales.com/oldworknmboxparts.php


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey thanks Griz. I've seen them as deep as 3/4". The ones you listed only go to 1 1/8". Do you think these need to be the full 1 1/4" extension for this application? Also I have a triple gang in the mix. Will they sell extensions for the whole box, or one for each gang?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

They dont have to extend all the way because the granite is noncombustible.
At least the electricians around here have said it to me when I install granite backsplash.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually we have a few electricians here that dont extend the boxes at all just use longer screws and let the ears hold the outlet to the granite.
I don't agree with it but not my call.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Looke here also:

http://cableorganizer.com/arlington-industries/recessed-electric-box-extender.html


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bhock said:


> They dont have to extend all the way because the granite is noncombustible.
> At least the electricians around here have said it to me when I install granite backsplash.



Just to ¼" of it. 

*314.20 In Wall or Ceiling*. In walls or ceilings with a surface of concrete, tile, gypsum, plaster, or other noncombustible noncombustible material, boxes employing a flush-type cover or faceplate shall be installed so that the front edge of the box, plaster ring, extension ring, or listed extender will not be set back of the finished surface more than 6 mm (1⁄4 in.).


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Sparky. That's the info I needed. I had a suspicion, I just needed to double check.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*granite backsplash*

within one quater inch on noncombustable surface and flush on combustable surfaces
use goof ring (box extention)

314.20 In Wall or Ceiling. In walls or ceilings with a surface
of concrete, tile, gypsum, plaster, or other noncombustible
material, boxes employing a flush-type cover or faceplate shall
be installed so that the front edge of the box, plaster ring,
70-170
extension ring, or listed extender will not be set back of the'
finished surface more than 6 mm (1/4in.).
In walls and ceilings constructed of wood or other
combustible surface material, boxes, plaster rings,
extension rings, or listed extenders shall be flush with the
finished surface or proj ect therefrom.


----------

